# Setificante



## ganesa2242

Bonjour,

Je traduis un texte pour des produits capillaires et je trouve à plusieurs reprises le mot setificante. Si le sens est évident, mais je ne trouve rien de court et percutant qui puisse rendre l'idée, sétifiant n'existant malheureusement pas !

"La particolare formulazione del XXX ne fa un ottimo prodotto pre e post trattamento, essenziale sia per preparare il capello alla ricezione del bagno disciplinante setificante che a proteggere al meglio e al più lungo possibile l’effetto ottenuto in salone come vero e proprio shampoo di mantenimento a casa."

"La formulation particulière du XXX en fait un produit idéal à utiliser avant et après le traitement, essentiel à la fois pour préparer les cheveux à recevoir le bain disciplinant soyeux/qui offre un aspect soyeux, ainsi que pour protéger le mieux et le plus longtemps possible l'effet obtenu en salon comme un véritable shampooing d'entretien à domicile."

Avez-vous d'autres idées?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Kwistax

Il faut se demander quelles sont les qualités d'un cheveu "soyeux". A mon avis, c'est un cheveu souple et brillant.

Peut-être que tu pourrais t'en tenir au terme *assouplissant - disciplinant et assouplissant?*


----------



## matoupaschat

Excellente idée !


----------



## ganesa2242

Merci Kwistax. Je vais quand même essayer de conserver quelque chose d'agréable à la lecture contenant soie/soyeux. C'est une terminologie assez fréquente lorsque l'on parle de produits capillaires et j'ai déjà les termes disciplinante, morbidezza, lucentezza, etc. qui sont là pour expliquer ce qui se cache derrière "setificante". Par ailleurs, ce produit contient de la protéine de soie, donc je ne crois vraiment pas pouvoir faire l'impasse. Merci quand même!


----------



## matoupaschat

"Setificante" n'est pas repris au Treccani mais doit signifier "qui rend soyeux".


----------



## ganesa2242

Oui tout à fait. Comme j'ai par exemple des phrases où l'on parle de "potere setificante, illuminante e riparatore". Je vais finalement le contourner ainsi: "au pouvoir éclaicissant et réparateur qui rend vos cheveux soyeux".
Merci encore


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
setificante è una parola (che a me non piace) molto usata nel campo dei cosmetici e significa "che dà/dona/rende l'effetto serico (della seta) al tatto e/o alla vista".


matoupaschat said:


> "Setificante" n'est pas repris au Treccani mais doit signifier "qui rend soyeux".


----------

